# Recurrent miscarriages and now considering IVF for possible infertility



## KevC (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi. This is my first post here. My partner and I hav been TTC for the last 14 months. She has had 3 recurrent miscarriages all very close to together between Sept 2011 and Jan 2012. We havnt concieved since Jan 2012. The fact we have not concieved in 9 months concerns us greatly. My partner is 35. I am 34 next month.

We have had been referred to nhs for investigation into recurrent miscarriages. All tests they did are normal however wer still waiting on kryo results. The consultant is pretty relaxed about fact we havnt concieved since Jan and they say in all likelihood we will concieve naturally. They hav said that given my partner's age if we don't concieve naturally by Jan 13 they will commence infertility investigations. 

We live in Northern Ireland which means we only get 1 free go at IVF. I hav no idea what IVF waiting lists are like here. Basically what I need advice on is should we go for a private cycle of IVF now or should we wait and see what NHS investigations say re: infertility? If our NHS consultant refers us to private clinic will they repeat tests or cud we save money if nhs has already tested certain things?

Our main concern is my partners age. She will be 35 in Aug 2013. I hav been weighing everything up in my head. I'm worried about paying for an IVF cycle and God forbid the pregnancy ends in miscarriage again  But I'm of the opinion if we don't try we might never get pregnant. 

My partner has had 2 children before she met me. I hav been asked to submit a semen sample before our next gyno appt in dec. 

Does anyone know how long private waiting lists are for IVF in Northern Ireland?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Kev

Have you been referred to Dr Hunter @ the rvh??

For nhs its roughly a year from signing the consents until you get your golden ticket. have you been seen by the rfc?

You wont have to wait that long to start ivf privately. There is the 2 clinics. Origin in Belfast and then gcrm who are based in Glasgow have satellite clinics in Belfast & Ballykelly. You only have to go to glasgow for collection & transfer.

Maybe do no harm to have a private consultation with a clinic.

Hope this helps

Jillyhen


----------



## KevC (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Jillyhen.

Thanks a lot for your reply. No we have not been seen at RVH yet. We are currently being seen at Altnagelvin for recurrent miscarriage investigation. They won't start investigation into infertility until after Dec. 

Why would people travel to a clinic in Glasgow? Is that cheaper or does it have better success rates than Origin? 

I think you are right that a private consultation is the way to go. I'm just worried about throwing money at the IVF problem and being exploited by clinics. We cud afford one cycle privately. 

I'd definitely be interested to know reasons why NZi people wud go to Glasgow for IVF as opposed to having it in NI. Ther Ballykelly clinic wud be very convenient for us tho and ai like Scotland. 

Many thanks again for reply and info


----------



## KevC (Oct 9, 2012)

PS I forgot to say Jillyhen I'm a little worried about ruffling our consultant's feathers by jumping the gun on him and going private. I take it a private consultant would communicate with our NHS counterparts. Thanks


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Origin had issues end may and a few ladies jumped ship and went to gcrm.There was char about origin closing..

At least you have the ball rolling and having the miscarrige inverstigations done before you have ivf. Im currently seeing Dr Hunter in the rvh regarding my 2 miscarriages. He thinks i may have issues with implantation and that i can possible get pregnant no problem. It has taken 1 nhs ivf & 2 private cycles which ended in miscarriages & almost £7500 to find out there is an issue.

Would you wait until all the investigations are done and then if your consultant wants to refer you to the rfc then you can approach a private clinic. The clinic will ask all about your history etc and if they know that investigations have been done then you can be put on the medication to suit you.

Hope this makes sense

Jilyhen


----------



## KevC (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes I understand what you mean Jillyhen and I agree. It sounds though like ther gonna say miscarriages are unexplained and that we wer just "unlucky" and it was one of those things. I don't buy the unexplained unlucky theory. I think that just means they don't know the answer  

I know the unlucky theory can be considered a positive thing but I'm sceptical like I say. Wer still waiting on kryo genics test as they messed up our bloods getting to lab 3 times. My partner had 3 miscarriages close together. One at almost 3 months  

So in worried it cud be my swimmers to blame leading to unviable embryos. I havnt been tested yet as consultant thought if we wer getting pregnant my swimmers must be good. I'm getting them tested before our next consultation in dec or jan

It's gonna take me til around feb to save for a cycle anyway. I hav read about the bad press Origin received and it isn't encouraging. However the MD I believe was sacked and I'd think they would now be keen to clean up ther act and improve so I'd probably give them a chance. I'd just do research to endure they are as successful as their Glasgow colleagues. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Its so hard..

I had my last 2 cycles with origin and i really couldnt fault them at all. When i started to bleed they where always there at the end of the phone.

Have you started taking supplements?? I got hubby vitamins with well being in them and his swimmers had increased..


----------



## KevC (Oct 9, 2012)

I take a multivitamin Jillyhen. I'm just gonna wait and see results of semen analysis. Do you know how long it takes to get results from analysis? I'll hav to make GP appt soon. I've tried to reduce my alcohol intake but if results are poor I'll go tee total. I work 50 to 60 plus hours a week shifts which are all over the place so stress is a factor too. 

Fingers crossed my results will be ok tho but I know I need to have healthy lifestyle no matter what. We are both healthy and not overweight. 

Hav you any further cycles planned privately? I obviously know finances and emotional heartache are big issues. If you do who do you think you'll opt with? Origin or Glasgow? From what you and others hav said O think I'll go with origin. Good support is a massive positive through this process.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Kev, sorry to hear you're both having such a hard time. You'll find lots of understanding people on here. 


We went to gcrm (the belfast clinic) and the consultants who worked there also worked at the Royal. You might find that to be the same in the Ballykelly clinic. You'll not ruffle their feathers, we turned down the Royal (it was a private go) to go to Glasgow, it's your choice what you do. 


The satellite clinic is fantastic, our first appointment was after work and all the scans are early in the morning (7.30am ish) so it doesn't interfere with your work too much. (origin probably do the same) Everything is done here, all the blood tests etc, you get your medication posted to you. Your consultant is also always at the other end of his email, I was talking to one of them on the phone at 8pm one Saturday night for instance. 


The reason we chose Glasgow was because it has a much higher success rate than the Royal and Origin, for my age. We could only afford one go too so I wanted to chose the one I had the best chance with. 


I'd maybe if I were you push the fertility investigations. We started them in 2007 and didn't get our IVF go until 2010, though we did have IUI in between. If I remember, my DH was given his semen analysis result at a review appointment about six months later but I had had an hysterosalpingogram in between. You wouldn't be signing up for IVF at your first appointment, so I'd suggest you get onto your GP about getting referred.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Also, take a look at this. It is long and there's lots to it but I don't think that you need to follow it to the letter, just the bits you both think that you can manage.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


----------



## KevC (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks a million for all the info Emma  I think we'll go for a private consultation at Ballykelly after Christmas. Thanks again


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Kev

We have decided to have no more treatment. Ive had 3 cycles of ivf and cant do it anymore. Seeing the consultant regarding the recurrent miscarriages & hopefully get preg naturally.

We have also applied to adopt.

If i was to go again i would definitely try gcrm as Ballykelly is just up the road from me.. There is also a clinic in london offering free cycles of ivf. If you look back on the current cyclers thread you will see the link

Jillyhen


----------



## KevC (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear the terrible time you have had Jillyhen. We've sort of done things in reverse of you. We get pregnant naturally 3 times and all 3 miscarried. All in a short space of time too. 

They did all the usual tests and all are normal. We are still waiting on kryo genics test but I'd be surprised if that doesn't come back normal too. The consultant gynaecologist has said if we get pregnant he wants to know about it immediately and we'll be under his care - do more scans, bloods, he said if needs be he'll hav partner admitted for bed rest and care whole pregnancy. And if the worst happened to keep the embryo for analysis. Hopefully it'll never happen to any of us again. 

I just hope if we go ivf route the nhs don't wash their hands off of us but I doubt they will


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Kev

You havent had it easy either, god love you both.

You never know if they get all the results and see what meds can be taken it might be ok.

Im still waiting to see what bloods have to be done then start on the aspirin & 5mg folic acid plus hoping for a miracle.

The whole journey is awful.

The nhs shouldnt wipe their hands off you at the end of the day if the ivf works then you still have to attend your own hosp for scans etc.


----------



## KevC (Oct 9, 2012)

They havnt mentioned meds at all Jillyhen. Just aspirin and folic acid too. Maybe if we concieved again that might change. It just seems like they are scratching their heads now and adopting a wait and see approach hoping our luck improves.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Unfortunately they are very good at the scratching head and hope for the best approach.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/uploadedFiles/The%20Lister%20Draw%202012.pdf

Here's the place Jilly is talking about.


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi kevc just sent u a wee pm hope it helps


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Kev

How are you doing?/

Jillyhen


----------



## tide75 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Kev,
Just my two cents worth but we have had a similar enough story to you though I cannot conceive so we used 3 surrogates and donor eggs and had 2 early miscarriages. My husband's semen test had been fine prior to the miscarriages and he had had a normal karyotype after the miscarriages so he then had dna fragmentation test which was slightly elevated at 17%, have you had this test? He also had a "FISH" test which tests for general chromosomal defects but is very very in depth (£1,500 had to go to London for it, we are in Ireland) this test showed slight elevation too. He is now taking a male fertility vitamin 3 times a day and antioxidants to get the fragmentation down. He is 42.


----------



## minnymouse (Nov 28, 2010)

Just to say I have suffered from recurrent m/c (5 consequtive). After the last one we pushed for further tests. Genetic karyotyping diagnosed "chromosone translocation". The bottom line is that a natural pregnancy by any means at my age is highly unlikely and the best route available is by donor egg which is a process we have just started. 

It is quite a rare condition but I would advise anyone in a similar position to at least ask the questions! 













it


----------

